# Battery connection cable too short for sprayer on 1026r



## rpdranc (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a beautiful new 55 gallon sprayer for my 1026r but the cable won't reach the battery! Is there a rear connection? Can the battery connectors be removed and be modified to fit into the 12 volt outlet by the seat? I was pulling it with my old f911, but the mower just stopped 1/2 acre into spraying and the mower won't start!
have spent almost $2000 on repairing this mower that came with the house...only has 780 hours on it so i thought it was worth it to spend some cash to keep it running, is it time to give up on it?!

Thanks!


----------

